
Nissan’s bigger-battery BEV–the 2019 Leaf Plus review - keithly
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/07/nissans-bigger-battery-bev-the-2019-leaf-plus-review/
======
Breadmaker
>And no, the battery still doesn't use liquid cooling, although it has a
warranty for eight years or 100,000 miles against excessive loss of capacity.

~~~
m463
I think a lot of nissan's early battery degradation issues were from a small
battery.

Because of the limited range, people would cycle the battery almost daily, and
people would charge to 100% if possible.

If you charge it daily and you get 2000 cycles out of it, you might get 5
years of life

If you have a larger battery and charge it weekly (same 2000 cycles), you get
38 years out of it.

You could do this calculation with battery range vs car mileage too. This also
doesn't take into account range degradation.

